

B2 visa holder: Can I work on my future Europe-based startup in the US? - aqswde

Hey,<p>I am planning to move to the US for about 5 months to build a prototype for a startup I want to launch in my European country. The reason I am moving to the US is to join my co-founder, since he has better housing and internet and lives in a nice area where we can hibernate for sometime while we build our business.<p>I am a holder of a B2 visa, and I just want to get some quick feedback on this from the HN community. I won't be making any money in the US (Actually I will be spending my savings). Any other things to look out for? Is this anywhere illegal?
======
tsuyoshi
Technically, a B1 is what you would want rather than a B2. But I wouldn't
worry about it. Entering at the border, don't say you will be starting up a
company.

